# Heat Strip



## scouser (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi,
Has anyone put a heat strip on their Carrier AC unit?

Thanks Mal


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have not done it but I think they are under rated and will not be able to help heat the trailer. Otherwise they would be more common.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Not me
Never heard of that before
Beside the furnace puts off plenty of heat

Don


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I tried to install one when we were camping in a pop-up camper to no avail. My research led me to believe I'd be better suited to simply carry around a small electric heater that was cheaper to purchase than the heat strip. Both use 1400 watts, so the BTU output is relatively the same.

Otherwise, I know I've seen pics on this site of someone who's installed an electric heater in the space under their oven and hardwired it into their camper wiring. That may be another option for you if you're concerned with something else to cart around.


----------



## scouser (Apr 4, 2005)

Justman said:


> I tried to install one when we were camping in a pop-up camper to no avail. My research led me to believe I'd be better suited to simply carry around a small electric heater that was cheaper to purchase than the heat strip. Both use 1400 watts, so the BTU output is relatively the same.
> 
> Otherwise, I know I've seen pics on this site of someone who's installed an electric heater in the space under their oven and hardwired it into their camper wiring. That may be another option for you if you're concerned with something else to cart around.


Yeah, I'll just keep the little electric heater we are using now, the heat strip was just going to be used to take the chill of in the spring and fall, the heater we have now is not too loud either. Thanks

Regards Mal


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Haven't seen one of these. Have a link?


----------



## scouser (Apr 4, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Haven't seen one of these. Have a link?


Hi Jim,
Sorry I don't have a link but if you go to rv.net and search "Heat strip" then go to the post by barlow46 there is picture of one.

Regards Mal


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

scouser said:


> Haven't seen one of these. Have a link?


Hi Jim,
Sorry I don't have a link but if you go to rv.net and search "Heat strip" then go to the post by barlow46 there is picture of one.

Regards Mal
[/quote]
Oh no! OC, be careful crossing into the dark side


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Haven't seen one of these. Have a link?


Hi Jim,
Sorry I don't have a link but if you go to rv.net and search "Heat strip" then go to the post by barlow46 there is picture of one.

Regards Mal
[/quote]
Oh no! OC, be careful crossing into the dark side








[/quote]

I'd rather spend 30 minutes searching the internet with Google then head over to the Dark Side for quick answer.


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

I agree the little electric cube heater is so much better than a heat strip. We had one on our last TT and it was not much. Took the chill out of a small space and was loud. Cube heaters are so much more user friendly since they can be moved around, quiet, inexpensive and the install is so simple anyone that can plug in an electric cord can do it.


----------



## scouser (Apr 4, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Haven't seen one of these. Have a link?


Hi Jim,
Sorry I don't have a link but if you go to rv.net and search "Heat strip" then go to the post by barlow46 there is picture of one.

Regards Mal
[/quote]
Oh no! OC, be careful crossing into the dark side








[/quote]

I'd rather spend 30 minutes searching the internet with Google then head over to the Dark Side for quick answer.
[/quote]
oops! did I say something wrong??


----------

